# Cyril Scott



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Was he in those lists of composers people were voting for? I can't remember.

I was vaguely aware of him through his cello concerto, but I've been listening to some of his other work: Piano Quintet no.1 (sublime), his 3rd Symphony. I didn't even know he was from Cheshire in the north of England. His music is like an English cognate of Debussy (especially the piano music), but with a bit of Mahlerism in the early work. He doesn't drag at a snail's pace quite as much as Mr Mahler though.

I'll post this though. It's three piano pieces and the middle movement is really marvellous. So much so I started learning the piece:

Have a listen. Cyril Scott _Vistas_:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Very fine approachable pieces with a nostalgic quality that I find appealing. Thanks!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> Was he in those lists of composers people were voting for? I can't remember.


No, not yet. Very agreeable composer - shame that he has been neglected since the 1930's when his music was declared as 'too old-fashioned'.


----------



## LP collector (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm unaware Cyril Scott composed a cello concerto, love to hear it. Lyrita released on LP both of his piano concertos with John Ogden. I prefer the second, finding the first long winded. Debussy had this to say "Cyril Scott is one of the rarest artists of the present generation. His rhythmical experiments, his technique, even his style of writing, may at first sight appear strange and disconcerting. Inflexible severity, however, compels him to carry out to the full his particular system of aesthetics, and his only..."


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

As LP collector mentioned wanting to hear it I am posting Scott's cello concerto from 1937. It's really a fantastic work. It's very modern-sounding, but firmly in the tradition of soaring melodies:

Cello: Paul Watkins. BBC Philharmonic with Martyn Brabbins.


----------

